# Driving from Rome to Florence



## ChewyJ1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello!

My husband and I are planning our first trip to Italy at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct.  We are spending the first few days in Rome and then plan to drive from Rome to Florence.

All in all, we have 7 days to take in Tuscany.  We just started researching and found this fantastic website and discovered that driving through Chianti and visiting the wineries would be something we would love to do.

Admittedly, we just started our research and would love any recommendations and suggestions on the most panoramic routes and  must-sees along the way.  About us... early 30s, we love food and wine.  Architecture is also high up on the scale.  Art and museums, not as high up on the scale, but we do appreciate them. Our drive through Tuscany is really just to soak up the beauty of the country, maybe take a cooking class or go cycling.

Day 1
Drive from Rome to Camprena.  

I'm thinking Agriturismo Sant'Anna as a base camp for a few days.

Day 2
Tour Pienza.  

Day 3
Tour Siena.

Day 4
Depart Agriturismo Sant'Anna. Where to now?  Need help.  =)

Day 5
Need help.  =)

Day 6
Leave for Florence. Stay overnight.

Day 7
Florence

Day 8
Train to Venice

I realize we need to get our act together and learn more about the area, but any suggestions or recommendations of what you've loved would be happily appreciated.  

Thank you!
ChewyJ1


----------



## Elena (Jun 8, 2011)

*Holiday plan from Rome to Florence*

Hello ChewyJ1!
What a wonderful vacation plan for your first trip to Italy!  You'll surely be impressed by the beauty of Italy, and by Tuscany in particular
Driving by car is the best way to discover and really appreciate the fantastic landscapes of Tuscany. Driving through Chianti will be a delight!
Since there are countless wineries in Chianti and you can get easily lost amongst them, you may find this post very useful:
http://www.chianti.com/wine/chianti-winetasting.html

And here some tips and ideas about possible itineraries in the Chianti region:
http://www.chianti.com/itineraries-in-chianti/

To start with your day 1, I actually don't know Agriturismo Sant'Anna, but you might also consider staying at San Giovanni in Poggio or Podere Cunina, both in the same area and perfect as a base camp to explore the surrounding area of the Val d'Orcia. These farmhouses are the ideal choice to embark on a lot of activities, such as cycling, trekking, go horseback riding or participate in a cooking course. The Val d'Orcia is a magical land with soft rolling hills, rivers, thermal springs, hilltop towns and stunning panoramas. No need to say that the food is superb!
From here you can make day trips to beautiful medieval hilltop towns, like Montalcino, known worldwide for its famous wine, Pienza, Montepulciano, San Quirico d'Orcia, Bagno Vignoni, and many others, all near each other.

Bofore heading on to Florence, I suggest the lovely B&B Palazzo Malaspina as your next base; it's a very charming and elegant bed and breakfast overlooking the Chianti hills halfway between Florence and Siena. The setting is fantastic, being immersed in vineyards, olive groves, scenic lanscapes yet near all the beautiful towns of Chianti, such as Radda and Castellina in Chianti.

Then, once in Florence, I recommend two nice and romantic bed and breakfasts like B&B Casa dei Tintori and B&B Palagetto.
B&B Palagetto can be very convenient as you are arriving by car; being just outside the limited traffic area (ZTL) of Florence, the B&B can be reached by car that you can leave in the internal parking area. You can reach the historic center both on foot or by bus.
Of course, that's the case if you're keeping the car while in Florence; if you drop it off as soon as you arrive, you can stay in the historical center without a problem.

Do not hesitate to come back for any further questions or request for additional suggestions 

Enjoy planning your Italian holiday!
ciao


----------



## JMFell (Aug 18, 2011)

be prepared for the drive from rome to florence it is a long one. it was tough on me because we flew overnight from Boston and i didn't sleep much on the plane.


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, keep in mind that the drive should be about 3-3.5 hours but that doesn't take traffic into account. Depends on what time you arrive. And like JMFell mentioned above, if you're arriving and heading off right away, do try to sleep on the plane even if it means taking something to make you sleep. You don't want to have to handle traffic around Rome on no sleep!


----------



## Genliethos (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya definitely, it is a long way drive. You should take rest before and in the mid of your journey.


----------



## rxsupreme (Aug 3, 2016)

*driving from rome to florence*

that is so crazy, my fiance and i are doing the exact same trip on the exact same dates i'm so glad i saw your post!!! maybe we will meet by coincidence on the way somewhere!!!
we are only skipping Rome because we have been and although is a beautiful city it can be overwhelming but it is totally worth seeing. We travel a lot and i can tell you for sure that the best way to see a country in depth is by car, train is sometimes quicker but you do miss a lot and get tied to schedules. driving is def the way to go, i do recommend a PAPER map as well as a gps if you dont want to get lost (wich sometimes makes you find hiden gems). but the paper map wich you can buy at amazon for $5 has the different street and highway signs you don't see in the US.


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 3, 2016)

The idea of a paper map is great, especially if it has road signs not common in the US so that you're prepared for them once you get here.

Another tip on something that is different: in the US, you often have many signs warning you of exits coming up. Here, often there is 1, 2 at the very most.... and the sign that marks the exit itself is found past the exit, at the corner beyond the turnoff. 
So expect signs - and be prepared for exits shortly after the first sign, exiting BEFORE the sign with the arrow


----------

